# HELP! My 3 month old hasn't pooped for 4 days!



## carolyn_babycakes (Apr 15, 2005)

She's still happy...but seems to be trying to move things along. I don't know what to do! I breastfeed, and nothing's changed in my diet. I took her to the chiropractor yesterday but that hasn't worked.

What are my options?


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

It can be normal for BF babies to not poop for up to a week. At least that's been my (5 baby) experience. Right now my 4 months old only poops every 5 days or so. As long as there is lots of urine output I don't think you need to worry. She's gaining and everything, right? The "trying to move things along" could just be gas.

I sometimes wonder if this might be a built-in measure against diaper rash. When my baby poops a lot she gets very bad diaper rash. When she poops infrequently, she's fine.


----------



## carolyn_babycakes (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, that makes me feel so much better! She's still peeing lots, and is growing like a weed.

Thanks!







I appreciate it.


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

BF infants at that age can go up to 10 days with no BM. My dd has gone up to 7 days with no BM. Look out for that upcoming blowout!


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

All three of mine were on a weekly poop schedual at that age. Thursdays were (are) horrid. There was not much more I could do but stay home and keep the poo under control.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep, even 10 days is normal.
DD went about 7-10 days for months when she was that age.
She didn't really even have big blowouts when she did poop after that long.
Breastmilk is just mostly used by their little bodies and so they don't have much leftover to pass through


----------



## carolyn_babycakes (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes the few times ds went a week with out pooping, when it finally happened it was massive. Never leaked with our cloth diapers though, but it was massive.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, with our first real big growth spurt we went 4 days w/o a poop, since then it's been quite sporadic! For about 2 weeks it was every other day...then it was back to once a day...then three or four small ones for 4 days...now we're back to...whenever she's gotta poop!!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Yup, it's normal. My dd would only poop once every 2-2.5 weeks starting around 2 months, and she was like that until we started solids.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

My almost 4 month old just went a week with no poo. When she finally did go, it was a normal amount and no blowout. She wasn't bothered by it at all. She's gone 4 days before and had a blow out, but she was uncomfortable for those 4 days.

Kara


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

It is not unusal for my 4 month old BF baby to go one to two weeks with out a poop. She usually goes about once or twice a week. My oldest DD was the same way. Once they start eating solids that will all change.

Pam


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine was around 4 months when he first went for five days without a poop. Chose to finally let loose in the middle of a family party. We went to change him at first sign of it, and wound up putting three or four diapers under him in succession. It was unreal.


----------



## JenJMP (Aug 8, 2005)

We're having the same issue with dd, only she's miserable!








(If she was happy, I wouldn't worry)
Last time it was 4 days before the explosion (no leaks with CD!)
Now she's on day 3 and has been crying (painfully) and gassy on and off.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenJMP*
We're having the same issue with dd, only she's miserable!








(If she was happy, I wouldn't worry)
Last time it was 4 days before the explosion (no leaks with CD!)
Now she's on day 3 and has been crying (painfully) and gassy on and off.

Any suggestions?


Same issue here yesterday--major bloating, gas and misery. After trying everything else I bought some baby/child glycerine suppositories, cut one in half lengthwise and used it. Later that evening we had a major poop and then all was well in the world!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 10, 2003)

Both my kids fell into this pattern as well. My daughter is 4.5 months and does this currently. I have such issues with her blowing out. LOL Ruined lots of onsies that is for sure. hehe


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine had the same pattern back then, he's 14 months old now and poops several times per day!! But back then, he would only go 1-2 times per week and was happy, peeing a ton and grew like crazy. He'd have a Poo-nami though when he would go!! LOL


----------

